
Microsoft Surface Pro 4 - premk
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/productID.325711500?icid=en_US_SurfaceP4_cat_modF_100615
======
boniface316
I have always been a fan of Microsoft. Lately I have been impressed with their
product! Cheers to Satya Nadella!

